# Tinker Bell flies again!



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

*Blown-away Chihuahua reunited with owners*
Tue Apr 28, 7:18 am ET
WATERFORD TOWNSHIP, Mich. - Tinker Bell has been reunited with her owners after a 70-mph gust of wind picked up the six-pound Chihuahua and tossed her out of sight.

Dorothy and Lavern Utley credit a pet psychic for guiding them on Monday to a wooded area nearly a mile from where 8-month-old Tinker Bell had been last seen. The brown long-haired dog was dirty and hungry but otherwise OK.

The Utleys, of Rochester, had set up an outdoor display Saturday at a flea market in Waterford Township, 25 miles northwest of Detroit. Tinker Bell was standing on their platform trailer when she was swept away.

Dorothy Utley tells The Detroit News that her cherished pet "just went wild" upon seeing her.

___

Information from: The Detroit News, http://www.detnews.com


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's the problem with those lightweight dogs - just can't take them anywhere when the wind is up:googly:

Now if they'd had a Newfoundland, that never would have happened


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

A "pet psychic".... a _pet psycic._

I read those words, and had a hard time finishing the article. Seriously, think of some of the messed up stuff THAT person must hear in his/her head!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dixie said:


> Seriously, think of some of the messed up stuff THAT person must hear in hes/her head!


"Food"
"Food"
"Food"
"Oooh,cat in yard!"
"Food"
"Go out?"
"Food"
"DOG IN HEAT, DOG IN HEAT"
"Food"


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> "Food"
> "Food"
> "Food"
> "Oooh,cat in yard!"
> ...


SERIOUSLY!!! Hahaa. You didnt even have to mention which tree to "marK" or which couch to shred, or which mailman to bite... but I'm thinking it ALL.

Oh. Maybe WE are pet psychics!!!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> That's the problem with those lightweight dogs - just can't take them anywhere when the wind is up:googly:
> 
> Now if they'd had a Newfoundland, that never would have happened


I would rather get hit by a chihuahua flying at 70mph than a Newfie at 70mph!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, good point, Evil Bob!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

I wonder if a Pet Psychic knows when a stray dog is going to poop in their yard?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'd say her success rate at that is about equivalent to how many other pro psychics win the lottery.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Excuse me all to hell?
See, I happen to BE a Psychic.
Some of us are very, very good, while others, not so good, but still have the same Abilities.
That one just happened to be good at her Abilities.
From what I gather from the Story, that Pet Psychic actually led that Dog's Parents right to the Dog. So therefore, it was a Positive Location of that Pet.
Whereas, with mine, I speak to and with Spirit People, I do Psychic Profiling, which means I work with Criminal Cases to help the Police and Law Enforcement and I do a bit of Shamanic Work. I work with Herbal Medicines and the like.
Making sport of Psychics may be fun and games for the rest fo you, but as for me, I take what we Psychics do seriously.
I applaud that Pet Psychic for reuniting that Dog with its Family.
Being a Pet Parent myself, I would be Devastated and Lost without my Pet.
Obviously, that Dog's Parents would do Anything for their Dog. The same for me with my Cat.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

somebody ate some pee'd on wheaties this morning!!!!!! I find it ironic the lady who owned the dog was named dorthy...artical would be better with flying monkeys in it


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I guess I should be careful with Xena in the santa ana's out here.


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

HauntedHacienda said:


> Excuse me all to hell?
> See, I happen to BE a Psychic.
> Some of us are very, very good, while others, not so good, but still have the same Abilities.
> That one just happened to be good at her Abilities.
> ...


...

Hrm...

:confuseton::confuseton::confuseton:

Riiiiiiiiiiiight...

Anyhow, I bet I could boot the little monster farther than the wind took it...

<---- Hates Chihuahuas.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Please be nice and respect other forum members!


----------

